# Custom 3 Hook Croaker and Spot Rig (Fishbites Rig)



## marv1234

Here in the picture below is my custom made croaker and spot rig. It's made with Berkley trilene big game 50lb line and a bunch of small swivels with beads as separators. The beads also makes the hook turn to the direction of the water. Bought a custom spinner lure making kit that one day at bass pro and made this rig out of my crazy head. I spaced out the swivels so that they don't tangle. It rarely ever tangles despite having so many hooks. I have made similar rigs with up to 10 hooks on one line. I've been using this type of rig every time I go fishing and I always catch croaker, spot, roundheads, and other smaller fish. It works great with small pieces of fishbites and also tiny pieces of fresh squid catches tons of monster croakers and sometimes I catch 2 or 3 croakers at a time. People look at me funny when I use it but the fish always bite so I never fail. It's my go to rig for catching croakers or spot for bait.









Fishing On! :fishing:


----------



## Benji

That's a lot of hardware. Why so many clips?


----------



## HStew

to fussy...i think you could make it just as efficient with line and hooks for starters...and probably faster..


----------



## MorstAngler

marv1234 said:


> Here in the picture below is my custom made croaker and spot rig. It's made with Berkley trilene big game 50lb line and a bunch of small swivels with beads as separators. The beads also makes the hook turn to the direction of the water. Bought a custom spinner lure making kit that one day at bass pro and made this rig out of my crazy head. I spaced out the swivels so that they don't tangle. It rarely ever tangles despite having so many hooks. I have made similar rigs with up to 10 hooks on one line. I've been using this type of rig every time I go fishing and I always catch croaker, spot, roundheads, and other smaller fish. It works great with small pieces of fishbites and also tiny pieces of fresh squid catches tons of monster croakers and sometimes I catch 2 or 3 croakers at a time. People look at me funny when I use it but the fish always bite so I never fail. It's my go to rig for catching croakers or spot for bait.
> 
> View attachment 16339
> 
> 
> Fishing On! :fishing:


I agree lots of hardware, but I do believe this is very effective.


----------



## SmoothLures

3 loops, put on hooks, tie on sinker, tie to main line. Done.


----------



## HStew

smoothlures that is what I thought


----------



## CodyV7Mc

Don't hate on the guy because he reinvented the wheel. We have steel wheels, aluminum wheels, magnesium wheels, etc. they all roll; its just personal preference. Lol


----------



## RoryGoggin

3 dropper loops on mainline, surgeon's loop at bottom. Hooks "cat's pawed" onto dropper loops, sinker "cat's pawed" onto surgeon's loop. KISS


----------



## AbuMike

Way too much hardware. Simple 4 hook chicken rig is all that's needed.


----------



## Fishman

Nice thought but a lot of work for such a simple rig


----------



## marv1234

Well I kept buying double drop rigs and I kept braking them sometimes on a cast. So made an ingenious plan to make a triple drop rig. It takes me about 10 minutes to make it and real easy to take apart and put back together. So far caught over 300 fish with it this year alone. Mostly croakers of course. :fishing:


----------



## ez2cdave

marv1234 said:


> Well I kept buying double drop rigs and I kept braking them sometimes on a cast. So made an ingenious plan to make a triple drop rig. It takes me about 10 minutes to make it and real easy to take apart and put back together. So far caught over 300 fish with it this year alone. Mostly croakers of course. :fishing:


Agreed . . . "Store-bought" rigs are often pretty crappy. So, I tie my own to keep costs down, make them the way I want them, and to be sure they're tied right !

300 fish, so far, this year ? Don't "mess with success" !

Tight Lines !


----------



## pmcdaniel

If it works for you then great! My own preference for panfish is 10-20 lb flouro depending on sinker weight and casting distance with no hardware past the swivel to the main line - I tie a few in advance and coil them up individually in small ziplock snack bags.


----------

